# Hopeless romantics



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

I personally go with defenitions 1,3,4,5 but not 2. Yeah; I see myself as a basic "hopeless romantic." lol


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Ladies and gentlemen; I got 39%
> 
> I doubt there are very many people surprised by that (especially ENFPs).


I got 78%, and fit all of the definitions except #2.
Given I also am an INTJ, I imagine some people will be very, very confused...


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I fit all the descriptions but unlike the steretypical image of a hopeless romantic, I'm kind of standoffish and I'm not really too big on physical touch or affection. 

Here are my results: 60/100

According to your score, you are what we'd call a "borderline romantic". Although you're not the type who will go all out in the romance department, you do enjoy the occasional gesture of love. Romance in moderation is perfectly fine, and doesn't mean that you can't experience love and relationships as deeply as your more "romantic" friends. However, problems may arise if you are with someone who is either more or less romantic than you. If you look forward to Valentine's Day to express your love and your partner doesn't even acknowledge it as a special day, you might end up feeling neglected or your efforts unappreciated. On the other hand, if your partner is more of a hopeless romantic, she/he might end up feeling a little hurt when you don't show as much enthusiasm for romance as she/he does. 
If too much or too little romance really is an issue for you, you may want to find a partner whom you are compatible with on this level. Keep in mind however, that this isn't a fundamental difference that must determine who you should get involved with.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

*52/100*

According to your score, you are what we'd call a "borderline romantic". Although you're not the type who will go all out in the romance department, you do enjoy the occasional gesture of love. Romance in moderation is perfectly fine, and doesn't mean that you can't experience love and relationships as deeply as your more "romantic" friends. However, problems may arise if you are with someone who is either more or less romantic than you. If you look forward to Valentine's Day to express your love and your partner doesn't even acknowledge it as a special day, you might end up feeling neglected or your efforts unappreciated. On the other hand, if your partner is more of a hopeless romantic, she/he might end up feeling a little hurt when you don't show as much enthusiasm for romance as she/he does.

If too much or too little romance really is an issue for you, you may want to find a partner whom you are compatible with on this level. Keep in mind however, that this isn't a fundamental difference that must determine who you should get involved with.


-----

SNOOOOOOOORE.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Ladies and gentlemen; I got 39%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robots need love too!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Robots need love too!












I love you, power station! *destroys with hug*


----------



## hippiel0ve (Apr 11, 2011)

Embarrased to say, got a 96/100


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

hippiel0ve said:


> Embarrased to say, got a 96/100


I think that means you win.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

> Romance index
> 85
> 
> 
> ...


Since some of those questions are regarding things one has done in the past, I would say my actual score should be a bit lower at the moment  Been married awhile and we have exhausted all the cheesy typical romantic stuff mentioned on the test  We are a bit in a rut now as far as romance goes. Ideas and suggestions welcome


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

1, 3 and 5 with an 80% score


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

88/100

_



According to your score, you are romance typified! Rose petals, poignant poetry, tall glasses of wine, touching moments, and sweet words are all loving gestures that you love to receive as well as offer. Romance is very important to you, and quite likely an aspect that you consider fundamental in relationships. Keep in mind however, that problems may arise if you are with someone who really isn't the romantic type. If you look forward to Valentine's Day to express your love and your partner doesn't even acknowledge it as a special day, you might end up feeling neglected or your efforts unappreciated. Nevertheless, even if your partner isn't as romantically inclined as you are, try to be appreciative of his/her efforts when she/he does try to woo you. Some people aren't comfortable displaying their affection in screamingly obvious ways, but this doesn't mean that they don't care ? they simply prefer to be more subtle. Whether it's you or your partner who is doing the romancing, check out the ideas in the Advice section for some simple and sweet romantic gestures that aren't tough on the wallet or too overwhelming.

Click to expand...

_Skips off the page happy. =D 
Now, I just need to be a healthy INFP'er again and not the nasty psycho ESTJ'er ! Be gone darn shadow. Be gone.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

I am such a hopeless romantic. I'm always dreaming about someone special coming along, how they will come along, ect. If I'm in a relationship, I'm thinking of ways to romanticize my boyfriend.(they usually think I'm crazy or don't really care  ) Of course, my ideal guy would be the spontaneous, loving kind, but I haven't yet found a guy like that. Very INFPish of me, I know.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

yourebffjill said:


> Of course, my ideal guy would be the spontaneous, loving kind, but I haven't yet found a guy like that. Very INFPish of me, I know.


"ahem ahem" ISFP forum...


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

I'd say I'm 1, 3, and 4. And I got a 62 on the test.



> According to your score, you are a bit of a hopeless romantic. Rose petals, poignant poetry, tall glasses of wine, touching moments, and sweet words are all loving gestures that you enjoy receiving as well as offering. Romance is fairly important to you, and likely an aspect that you consider fundamental in relationships. Keep in mind however, that problems may arise if you are with someone who really isn't the romantic type. If you look forward to Valentine's Day to express your love and your partner doesn't even acknowledge it as a special day, you might end up feeling neglected or your efforts unappreciated. Nevertheless, even if your partner isn't as romantically inclined as you are, try to be appreciative of his/her efforts when she/he does try to woo you. Some people aren't comfortable displaying their affection in screamingly obvious ways, but this doesn't mean that they don't care ? they simply prefer to be more subtle.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Robots need love too!





rdnetto said:


> I got 78%, and fit all of the definitions except #2.
> Given I also am an INTJ, I imagine some people will be very, very confused...


I didn't fit _any _of the categories.
'Romance' isn't why I date people.

I'd just like to date someone who makes me enjoy things.
[Far from an easy task...]



Stephen said:


> I think that means you win.


Which would therefore mean I lose.

You're lucky I'm not a hopeless romantic, or you'd have _broken my heart, Stephen_.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

got 52 on the test


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

definitions... maybe 3???

test: 76 . I would consider myself as the test said, a bit of a romantic person. I like the idea of it, but it's not completely necessary, just nice.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Score: 80

"According to your score, you are romance typified!"

Go team INTJ!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Definitely 1,2 and 3 describes me in full and I scored 83/100


----------

